
Flipboard, Once-Hot News Reader App, Flounders Amid Competition - uptown
http://www.wsj.com/articles/flipboard-once-hot-newsreader-app-flounders-amid-competition-1446075404
======
rffn
I found Flipboard always be a nice app to show what a cool device it runs on.
Other than that it had major flaws which were never fixed or only after a very
long time of not listening to user complaints.

\- No easy way of using RSS/ATOM feeds. I know they can be added, but last
time I checked the way to do this was counter-intuitive.

\- Read articles are not marked as such. Therefore they block the view on not
yet read articles.

\- For a long time no web interface.

There was probably more I did not like, but forgot. Finding the app as part of
the undeletable junk on a Samsung device did not exactly create cosy feelings
on my side either.

~~~
jeremy7600
I had the same issue with rss.

I had a bigger issue with the app not rotating. I emailed them and their
response was rotation is dictated by the device. All apps on that device
rotated just fine, but flipboard wouldn't. When I pointed this out it was
ignored. That was 3 years ago and I've never used it since.

------
jkmcf
Flipboard bought Zite a while back and has been pushing people to migrate
their data. Personally, the Flipboard UI isn't as friendly as Zite's, so I'll
continue using Zite until it is discontinued. After that, I'll just continue
using Feedly with RSS because the above products were more for
discoverability.

